# Used Bowtechs?



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

I would jump all over the Tribute if it fits you. That is a great bow.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I shoot a Tribute to this day. Out of those you listed, that would be my choice hands down.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Tribute seems to be popular.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd go for a PSE Vendetta XL for an excelent all around shooter.
Just my opinion

Shawn


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brigadier


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah stick with the recurve...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I really like the recurve, but want to try the compound again.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

another vote for the tribute. they are sweet bows


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Brigadier


?????Not a Hoyt plug?????
You sick Matt?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

shakyshot said:


> ?????Not a Hoyt plug?????
> You sick Matt?


Not sick. I chose the one I think is the best out of the bows he has/listed to choose from.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

My first choice would be the Tribute followed by the 82nd. but for the question nobody asked, coming from a recurve back ground do you plan on shooting fingers or release. I f the answer is fingers then the brigadier is the best choice.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone


----------

